# Stuttering every 5 seconds while playing



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello people, I need your help since I'm out of ideas and solutions, for 2 months I have fighting against the issue of getting stutters that are very noticeable and affects playability, this began with no apparent reason. My laptop is not the best laptop but even like that it can run games very smoothly (no ultra options of course) with no problem (skyrim with mods of FX and lights enhancement, other vanilla Bethesda games, etc) but suddenly issue attacked on every game the game would be with slow movement every 5 seconds, it would seem like a crappy pc barely running a game on 5 FPS or less I will get later a video of the example.
-Already restored the laptop from fabric
-Updated drivers
-Uninstalled a lot of software
-Used debloat script for Windows 10
-Tried to run Skyrim vanilla on lowest
-Did the memory diagnostic
-Checked for malware with different tools with zero findings
-Defrag and Optimize disk
-CHKDSK on CMD
-Updated Windows 10
-Changed thermic paste on september

Then I decided to use an older laptop that ran Skyrim but with lowest settings, and now from running it from 30 FPS, it's now on 10 or less, so I thought, first played pirate Skyrim with no problems, and now playing Steam Skyrim is crappy so maybe Steam is doing something to ruin the playability? I don't know, I'll be active on this thread. Thank you.

CPU Intel Core i3-5005U 2GHz
RAM 4GB (2.43 can be used)
Windows 10 x64
Intel HD Graphics 5500


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 22, 2020)

Didn't a recent intel driver update hit performance due to a vulnerability, have you tried a older intel Hd GPU driver?


----------



## lsevald (Jan 22, 2020)

Maybe try LatencyMon from Resplendence to see if it identifies the source of the problem?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 22, 2020)

You can scan the event viewer see if its something in windows thats doing it. also, if you have a HDD not SSD, defragging might help


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> Maybe try LatencyMon from Resplendence to see if it identifies the source of the problem?


Seems like really good software, thanks for the tip, should i run the programs while playing or alone is ok?



DeathtoGnomes said:


> You can scan the event viewer see if its something in windows thats doing it. also, if you have a HDD not SSD, defragging might help


Yes already saw the event viewer and nothing seems off, and yesterday I defragged the disk without problems too



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Didn't a recent intel driver update hit performance due to a vulnerability, have you tried a older intel Hd GPU driver?


Oh, I didn't know that there was a vulnerability, where can i see if my processor is among the list? and if it is, how do i roll it back?


----------



## lsevald (Jan 22, 2020)

DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Seems like really good software, thanks for the tip, should i run the programs while playing or alone is ok?



I'm no expert, but I usually do this:

1. reboot fresh
2. run "start cmd.exe /k %systemroot%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks" from a command prompt to force the system to execute all idle tasks
3. watch task manager, and see that the system finally idles at a low cpu usage, the command above could trigger a scheduled task waiting, like a windows defender scan or similar, so it might take a while
3. ensure that all sleep timers in power management are set to a time period longer than you intend to test for, devices going to sleep can cause lag spikes (it's possible LatencyMon takes care of this, but I do it just to be sure)
4. run LatencyMon, start it (green play button) and leave the system alone for say 5-10 minutes or more, if it happens every 5 seconds, you probably don't need to run it for very long
5. stop it and inspect the results, all tabs can contain interesting data, post screenshots here if you find something of interest (spikes into the red, status as "not suitable for handling real time audio" etc)

It might also be really, really obvious, so just run it and see


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

Have you tried to port forward?
Make sure your foward your port to the steam port it helps.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hard Drive or SSD?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2020)

Whats your memory configuration 1x4 or 2x2? Mismatched memory can sometimes mess with things


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 22, 2020)

You could try dpc latency monitor(dpclat), too. It shows the general picture better, imo.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> I'm no expert, but I usually do this:
> 
> 1. reboot fresh
> 2. run "start cmd.exe /k %systemroot%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks" from a command prompt to force the system to execute all idle tasks
> ...


Doing this, and while watching task manager, I noticed that the top 5  of memory consumers are Antimalware executable, Service Host: Local system (restricted network) (8), Service Host: Local system (16), IAStorDataSvc (32 bits), Lenovo.Modern.lmController (32 bits); the Lenovo process calls another Lenovo processes and began to use a lot of disk, the command prompt is to defeat disk isn't it? Because after some minutes, some processes began to execute, the disk usage is almost at 100%



trickson said:


> Have you tried to port forward?
> Make sure your foward your port to the steam port it helps.


Don't know how to do it, could you explain more?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats your memory configuration 1x4 or 2x2? Mismatched memory can sometimes mess with things


I'm not so advanced in this things, how can I know?



newtekie1 said:


> Hard Drive or SSD?


Hard Drive



lsevald said:


> I'm no expert, but I usually do this:
> 
> 1. reboot fresh
> 2. run "start cmd.exe /k %systemroot%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks" from a command prompt to force the system to execute all idle tasks
> ...


I will post the results later, but latencymon running along said everything was ok, and running it while running Skyrim said that I had some problems while handling audio, that may be related to network, that disabling wlan could improve my performance, and that I should check for BIOS update.

Here are the results of latencymon running alone:


----------



## lsevald (Jan 22, 2020)

DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Doing this, and while watching task manager, I noticed that the top 5  of memory consumers are Antimalware executable, Service Host: Local system (restricted network) (8), Service Host: Local system (16), IAStorDataSvc (32 bits), Lenovo.Modern.lmController (32 bits); the Lenovo process calls another Lenovo processes and began to use a lot of disk, the command prompt is to defeat disk isn't it? Because after some minutes, some processes began to execute, the disk usage is almost at 100%
> 
> I will post the results later, but latencymon running along said everything was ok, and running it while running Skyrim said that I had some problems while handling audio, that may be related to network, that disabling wlan could improve my performance, and that I should check for BIOS update.



I guess the "ProcessIdleTasks" command started some background task that was scheduled to run at that point (windows defender scan, defrag etc), which is the point of running it before testing with latencymon, so you avoid some unknown background task interfering with the test. Depending on what this process is, it could take some time, but you want to run latencymon when the system is fully idle (0% CPU usage), so let it finish whatever it is doing 

If this test is going to reveal anything related to your problem, I would expect to see some value spike in latencymon every 5 seconds. If it's not, I would move on...


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

How To Forward Ports In Your Router For a Better Gaming Experience
					

We have step-by-step instructions to setup a port forward in your router for every game.




					portforward.com


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 22, 2020)

Now the following ones are while running skyrim, as it can be seen the issue showed after 10 mins aprox






















And for a plus here is a link to the video that shows how the issue is:








(the video wasn't made at the same time latencymon was scanning)



lsevald said:


> I guess the "ProcessIdleTasks" command started some background task that was scheduled to run at that point (windows defender scan, defrag etc), which is the point of running it before testing with latencymon, so you avoid some unknown background task interfering with the test. Depending on what this process is, it could take some time, but you want to run latencymon when the system is fully idle (0% CPU usage), so let it finish whatever it is doing
> 
> If this test is going to reveal anything related to your problem, I would expect to see some value spike in latencymon every 5 seconds. If it's not, I would move on...


Well then I will do that the only problem is that the cpu is always on usage, Ileft the laptop alone while eating, then I opened task manager and cpu usage was at 9%, this computer was recently restored to fabric and updated to fullest (i think) updated windows thingies and drivers on hardware mangement

Also I activated Steam FPS counter, the game runs smoothly and ok for me between 20-30 FPS, and when issue shows, the fps drops to total zero, when the stutter momentarily stops, the FPS counter ascends from 2 or 3 FPS


----------



## authorized (Jan 22, 2020)

What about temperatures? Maybe it's clogged inside and is overheating.


----------



## hurakura (Jan 22, 2020)

ram not enough, using the hard drives page file too much.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 23, 2020)

authorized said:


> What about temperatures? Maybe it's clogged inside and is overheating.


Here:



The CPU speed bar was spiking, on image is on high spike



hurakura said:


> ram not enough, using the hard drives page file too much.


Yes but don't know what to do about it, on task manager the one using most of memory is th Antimalware Executable from Windows Defender, I uninstalled Bitdefender before due to memory consumption, but Windows defender is no better nor worse


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 23, 2020)

This would all be recorded if you tried dpc latency monitor. It has a timeline.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 23, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> This would all be recorded if you tried dpc latency monitor. It has a timeline.


Wich one could you recommend me?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 23, 2020)

It goes by its own name, correction: DPC Latency 'Checker'.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 23, 2020)

a cheap ssd would be a good upgrade. wont fix issues, but at best a hdd can read write at around 1/4-1/5 of an ssd,
and especially small files and lots of access stuff will improve a lot, maybe even improve battery time (less power draw etc).

usually the biggest impact on overall win performance/feel, outside faster boot/loading.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 23, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> It goes by its own name, correction: DPC Latency 'Checker'.


This are the reports:
While doing nothing




While playing Skyrim, on the red spike is where the stutter showed






Fry178 said:


> a cheap ssd would be a good upgrade. wont fix issues, but at best a hdd can read write at around 1/4-1/5 of an ssd,
> and especially small files and lots of access stuff will improve a lot, maybe even improve battery time (less power draw etc).
> 
> usually the biggest impact on overall win performance/feel, outside faster boot/loading.


Yes I would love to have one, but If I were to invest on improvements I would better build a PC or buy a laptop with far better specs


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 23, 2020)

1ms is a lot. <500microsecond max.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 23, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> 1ms is a lot. <500microsecond max.


Soooo for now I will take the recommendation of enable and re/enable the drivers


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2020)

DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Hard Drive



And there is your answer.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jan 23, 2020)

I suggest a deeper check. Surely could be, my steering set drivers and all the old lot were wreaking havoc at the time, but it seems like a hypervisor-virtualisation instance kind of lag(system setup level).

I once tried playing nfs carbon on a pentium 3.2GHz cpu. Everytime I launched the car outside the tunnel, fps would aim for the skies, in which case the cpu would shut feeding 7800gs++ and I would sit until the cpu eased as the car smashed across the pavement at the other end of the street.

I wasn't aware of framelimiters back then. I must say, musical chairs couldn't beat the anticipation.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you a lot for your atention and answers, I have to sleep now, because tomorrow I have early subject on school. Tomorrow I'll update the thread reporting if the drivers were the issue, or it is soemthing else. good night guys ,see ya later


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 23, 2020)

and you can keep it for that rig and replace it with the old hdd if you sell it.


----------



## lsevald (Jan 23, 2020)

From the in game latencymon test, the lag spikes seems to be triggered by ndis.sys, which is a networking component (probably nothing wrong with the file itself). Is it only happening in Skyrim? Maybe it could be a routing problem as trickson mentioned? Or wifi issues?


----------



## LabRat 891 (Jan 23, 2020)

lsevald said:


> From the in game latencymon test, the lag spikes seems to be triggered by ndis.sys, which is a networking component (probably nothing wrong with the file itself). Is it only happening in Skyrim? Maybe it could be a routing problem as trickson mentioned? Or wifi issues?


Go into network adapter properties' advanced settings and look for anything related to energy efficiency or power management and disable them.

I assume you have the system's power options set to "High Performance" already as well? Also check your graphics vendor's control panel and make sure any power profile settings are set to high performance.

Manually downloading the latest network adapter driver, then uninstalling, reboot, and reinstalling fresh network adapter driver may help as well.

Beyond that, I've had a similar issue in the past due to windows media trying
to update my library(checks the network) in the background. Try disabling the service, temporarily or permanently.
How to: https://ccm.net/faq/20641-windows-disable-windows-media-player-network-sharing

If you search online for "ndis.sys latency spikes" you'll find several others with same issues. Including the problem being exacerbated by system load. Some fixed it with drivers or a new network adapter, others found it power saving settings related. As I mentioned, I've experienced similar issue from a windows' service unnecessarily spiking network usage.
You may want to download a free network monitoring application like wireshark to see what exactly is getting the network service loaded as well.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jan 23, 2020)

Latest windows patch nerfed the IGPU with 18% performance. according to net sources.


----------



## lsevald (Jan 24, 2020)

You idle testes seems fine btw. Have you tested other non Bethesda games? From what I could see from a quick google search, this kind of problem seems fairly common in Skyrim (probably other Bethesda games like Fallout also). Some have solved it by locking the frame rate of the game (60 or even 30fps). One of the threads I found here: https://steamcommunity.com/app/72850/discussions/0/810921273858659049/


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 24, 2020)

We are talking about an IGP, 4GB RAM and slow storage here.

Basically the game is just too big for this setup. It shows, looking at the video, the whole thing is a stutterfest. And yes, its even worse in a way when it 'stutters'...the PC is just choking on this game. You can also observe it actually 'hanging' a few times.

Beyond an update dropping your performance, any changes to the system might also cause you to exceed the 4GB RAM... is it possible for you to roll back to Windows 1803? Not safe, but hella stable and has less features = lower usage.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 24, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> We are talking about an IGP, 4GB RAM and slow storage here.
> 
> Basically the game is just too big for this setup. It shows, looking at the video, the whole thing is a stutterfest. And yes, its even worse in a way when it 'stutters'...the PC is just choking on this game. You can also observe it actually 'hanging' a few times.
> 
> Beyond an update dropping your performance, any changes to the system might also cause you to exceed the 4GB RAM... is it possible for you to roll back to Windows 1803? Not safe, but hella stable and has less features = lower usage.


Funny thing is that this wasn't happening 2 months ago, now all of a sudden there is a problem



lsevald said:


> You idle testes seems fine btw. Have you tested other non Bethesda games? From what I could see from a quick google search, this kind of problem seems fairly common in Skyrim (probably other Bethesda games like Fallout also). Some have solved it by locking the frame rate of the game (60 or even 30fps). One of the threads I found here: https://steamcommunity.com/app/72850/discussions/0/810921273858659049/


Yeah tested on Borderlands, but the problem seems to be in general, but is hard to notice while on desktop, the thing that may be involved, is that Antimalware executable is always high consuming memory, and to add more issues, my laptop have 4GB RAM but system says only 2.3 can be used, so right now trying to investigate some more and finish this annoyance



DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Thank you a lot for your atention and answers, I have to sleep now, because tomorrow I have early subject on school. Tomorrow I'll update the thread reporting if the drivers were the issue, or it is soemthing else. good night guys ,see ya later


And as for drivers I didn't reinstlled all of them due to lack of knowledge from my part, I'm not sure if I should re install every driver including processors drivers, I just touched the graphics, network and sound drivers


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 24, 2020)

Decrease the pagefile size also if possible, move it to another drive.
Also, the biggest culprit of stuttering is process working sets. you should periodically clean it by using "Empty Standby List".
Download from here:








						Empty Standby List
					

EmptyStandbyList.exe is a command line tool for Windows (Vista and above) that can empty: process working sets, the modified page list, the standby lists (priorities 0 to 7), or the priority 0 stan…




					wj32.org
				




Please do not forget to create an automated task for this little application. Windows should execute it every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 25, 2020)

Ok guys, I'm using the Wireshark, I'm no expert on this things but from time to time some strange  packets that says "neighbor solicitation from random combination of  letters and numbers" and "neighbour advertisement from random combination of numbers and letters" and really I don't know what to see from this, but I know too that I shouldn't be careless leaving random ips and numbers so I'm not posting image.

Today I tried to play games while using airplane mode, but wasn't successful, so is this really some network adapter problem or system-level issue? I don't know anymore, I'm starting to give up and live with this.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 26, 2020)

Today I used the Windows Performance monitor, and turn out that the most suspicious culprit is the "System" process that starts to do system things on background, consuming a lot of cpu and disk usage; also scanned on airplane mode to discard network adapter issues.
Ugly part of this is that the subprocesses made by "System" are essential, so I cannot disable or finish them, but all system processes were working only on one core, is there any way to balance the work with the other cores?, or a way to lower system disk usage?


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shut down background intelligent transfer service for decreasing hdd usage


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 26, 2020)

Why hasnt anyone suspected to disable super fetch and windows search? Run cmd as admin then use "net.exe stop superfetch" and "net.exe stop wsearch". Disabling Superfetch from Command Prompt, well that only stops superfetch and does not disable it from starting with the next reboot. If you want to disable it, you should go into services.msc to disable it upon boot or use RegEdit to change value to disabled.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 26, 2020)

mclaren85 said:


> Shut down background intelligent transfer service for decreasing hdd usage


I went over to services to stop and diable it, but BITS wasn't running and was on manual mode, disabled it anyway.



oinkypig said:


> Why hasnt anyone suspected to disable super fetch and windows search? Run cmd as admin then use "net.exe stop superfetch" and "net.exe stop wsearch". Disabling Superfetch from Command Prompt, well that only stops superfetch and does not disable it from starting with the next reboot. If you want to disable it, you should go into services.msc to disable it upon boot or use RegEdit to change value to disabled.


Didn't worked using cammand prompt, but couldn't find it on task manager and services


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 26, 2020)

right click cmd and hit run as aministrator in order to run net.exe stop superfetch. Superfetch and wsearch causes horrendous performance in Win10 installed on mechanical Hdds, expecially the 5400rpm type. I used to have major problems with it until i upgraded to ssd.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 26, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> right click cmd and hit run as aministrator in order to run net.exe stop superfetch. Superfetch and wsearch causes horrendous performance in Win10 installed on mechanical Hdds, expecially the 5400rpm type. I used to have major problems with it until i upgraded to ssd.


Did it but, CMD replies saying "The service name is not valid. You can get more help with NET HELPMSG 2185 command" and I haven't seen any superfetch process on task manager or service, maybe the name is different since I'm on Windows ES language.

This is an example of what happens when the spike shows 



Moments ago system process wasn't this busy. But every time I start to play, after 10 mins System starts to do random things on backgorund, and this is consuming a lot of resources. I disabled a lot of Windows services (and sometimes some of them enable again). Any more ideas?


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Jan 29, 2020)

Today I found out that my laptop is only detecting one of two ram slots, so instead of 4GB, I am only using 2GB and more than 1GB is used to windows essential processess, do any of you knows how to fix this?

I think I've found out the problem, take a look at this:



As you can see this laptop have 4GB, but for some reason it only use 2.4GB of wich 1.6 GB is  for hardware, and leaves me only on 598 MB, and the memory is always <70 and this isn't normal, even on image the graphic is high always, How can I fix this?

Other thing I found is that whenever I put maximum memory on boot advanced settings, but after rebooting, the maximum memory is again off or put to zero. I will try instead of the maximum memory (4096) I will establish it on 4095, or you guys have any ideas?


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Mar 10, 2020)

Reviving this thread again, today I installed hwinfo software and I noticed something very strange, on the CPU status I noticed that when the game stutters the clock and the bus Hz fall alongside the VID, could this mean that the stutters is caused by a voltage shortage? How can I discover what is causing this?


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 10, 2020)

Stuttering is just the start.  You aint seen n-n-n-n-n-nothing yet !


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 10, 2020)

DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Reviving this thread again, today I installed hwinfo software and I noticed something very strange, on the CPU status I noticed that when the game stutters the clock and the bus Hz fall alongside the VID, could this mean that the stutters is caused by a voltage shortage? How can I discover what is causing this?


That is the throttle limit. Happens on gpus whenever above 80c. That is why you need to keep your gpu cool.


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Mar 10, 2020)

Here are the comparisons:
This is on normal conditions



And this when it stutters






mtcn77 said:


> That is the throttle limit. Happens on gpus whenever above 80c. That is why you need to keep your gpu cool.


Yeah many said that too but cpu is not high on temperature, and even today I cleaned the fan, cpu was working well even with fan worse conditions, so i dont know..


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 10, 2020)

DanyelaOfCyrodiil said:


> Here are the comparisons:
> This is on normal conditions
> View attachment 147673
> And this when it stutters
> ...


What about idle status? Because your cpu should be 2GHz. Not 800MHz, not 500MHz when it stutters. I can also see there is a timed 28second turbo sequence. Not good.








						Intel Core i3 5005U Notebook Processor
					

Benchmarks, information, and specifications for the Intel Core i3 5005U laptop processor (CPU).




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## Totally (Mar 10, 2020)

Just saw this thread and was about to say it was the gpu (or igpu, in this case)  cooking itself, but it looks like that's been figured out.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 10, 2020)

This person has solved all the nooks and cranies.


			English Community-Lenovo Community


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Mar 10, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> This person has solved all the nooks and cranies.
> 
> 
> English Community-Lenovo Community


will try the fix right away thanks!


----------



## DanyelaOfCyrodiil (Mar 12, 2020)

The TS didn't worked :C, while following the guide and doing tests on my own, only discovered that laptop is easy to crash to blue screen xDD, anyone have some other possible solutions??


----------



## Ultroman the Tacoman (Jul 3, 2020)

I finally fixed this! At least for Kenshi and it had a huge impact on Subnautica, as well. I had these stutters, where the game ran fine for 1-10 seconds, then got these periodic slowdowns for 1-10 seconds, repeat. Same thing in both games. I just did this (it's a screenshot of some properties to set on the executable): 



http://imgur.com/jWzVX2e

Kenshi now runs smoothly...yes...KENSHI...runs smoothly (well, with low shadows...their shadows are immensely heavy)! I tried all the settings one at a time, but neither fully took care of the problem. The combination was golden, for some reason.


----------



## miller11 (Aug 16, 2020)

> I suggest a deeper check. Surely could be, my steering set drivers and all the old lot were wreaking havoc at the time, but it seems like a hypervisor-virtualisation instance kind of lag(system setup level). I once tried playing nfs carbon on a pentium 3.2GHz cpu. Everytime I launched the car outside the tunnel, fps would aim for the skies, in which case the cpu would shut feeding 7800gs++ and I would sit until the cpu eased as the car smashed across the pavement at the other end of the street. I wasn't aware of framelimiters back then. I must say, musical chairs couldn't beat the anticipation.



You have to keep in mind, that sometimes it's all about bugs that game dev team can commit during development processes. There are plenty of game studios that do not have QA services and any kind of quality control teams, so after they make any game project, they rely on alpha and beta testers, who are simple players come for testing via email invitations. I love spend some time playing indie games, and I have a lot of game examples to compare with, but from the recent ones, I've noticed that many of well-known developers cooperate with iLogos game studio as an official game development outsourcing company, and all those game projects which are provided and developed by this team - have no problems with stuttering or any other software issues, not alike other games. I don't think it's all about coincidences, I truly think it's about game dev professionals which know how to bring reliable game solutions to life.


----------



## TheDoomSlayer (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi, Sorry for reviving this old thread but anyways I am suffering from same issues as OP. While running any game, the frame rate suddenly drops. In csgo, the fps goes from 55 to 12 all of a sudden and stays in 12 for 5 seconds and comes back to normal and the process repeats. My system specs are Pentium 4415y, 4GB RAM (Dual channel), Intel HD 615 and 128GB SSD. 

Also not just while gaming, but while watching youtube videos in 1440p, the video stutters and comes back to normal after few seconds. Never had any issues before when I even watched videos at 4k60. Anyways another strange issue, everytime I close a application, the system freezes for20-40 seconds and comes back to normal. Any help would be appreciated!!

Here's the latency mon results.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2020)

TheDoomSlayer said:


> Hi, Sorry for reviving this old thread but anyways I am suffering from same issues as OP. While running any game, the frame rate suddenly drops. In csgo, the fps goes from 55 to 12 all of a sudden and stays in 12 for 5 seconds and comes back to normal and the process repeats. My system specs are Pentium 4415y, 4GB RAM (Dual channel), Intel HD 615 and 128GB SSD.
> 
> Also not just while gaming, but while watching youtube videos in 1440p, the video stutters and comes back to normal after few seconds. Never had any issues before when I even watched videos at 4k60. Anyways another strange issue, everytime I close a application, the system freezes for20-40 seconds and comes back to normal. Any help would be appreciated!!


Seems like the storage drive might be causing the issue. Any chance you could double the 4 GB of RAM to 8 GB? Your PC likely is dipping into the page file if there’s nothing wrong with the 128 GB SSD. How much free space is available on the SSD?


----------



## TheDoomSlayer (Dec 24, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Seems like the storage drive might be causing the issue. Any chance you could double the 4 GB of RAM to 8 GB? Your PC likely is dipping into the page file if there’s nothing wrong with the 128 GB SSD. How much free space is available on the SSD?



It's a ultrabook so RAM cannot be upgraded

I have around 40GB of free space remaining.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2020)

TheDoomSlayer said:


> View attachment 180876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to use LatencyMon when checking on Windows 10. Latency Checker last I knew doesn’t give reliable results.





						Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks
					

LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks



					resplendence.com


----------



## TheDoomSlayer (Dec 24, 2020)

Here's the latency mon result





Here's more in depth one


----------



## mtcn77 (Dec 25, 2020)

What have you got in the program list?
I have an issued netbook as well. It keeps leaking ram. Funny enough, once after it fell, it completely lost the ability to hibernate. When it wakes up, it soon crashes in a few minutes; eventhough I try to keep freeing memory with Rammap.
I don't know what fixes it apart from a fresh OS. Maybe you need to make reservations as well.


----------



## TheDoomSlayer (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't have much applications installed. Maybe steam, EGS and 2-3 games


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 25, 2020)

TheDoomSlayer said:


> I don't have much applications installed. Maybe steam, EGS and 2-3 games



 If you want help, you'll need to start a new thread. If not keep posting back here............


----------

